# ==> 190 NSW EOI Invitations from May 2017 onwards <==



## svermasverma (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, 

I have filed EOI @25th April for code Software Engineer with 70 points for 190.

Please update if anyone receives an invite in this month.

Please suggest should I go for PCC and medicals before I receive Invite? As I am going to loose 10 points in Oct 2017.

Thanks


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

svermasverma said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have a better chance to receive invite in July.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> I have also submitted EOI for NSW on 28th of April with 65+5 points for 261312 code.
> I am also waiting for the invite and I have also same query like whether to go for PCC or not?


You will get the invite but have to wait because there are a lot of 70 pointers.

PCC is valid for one year and hence its up-to the individual but i will wait to see the invite before anything .


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

ark_aus said:


> You will get the invite but have to wait because there are a lot of 70 pointers.
> 
> PCC is valid for one year and hence its up-to the individual but i will wait to see the invite before anything .


I hope, I will receive the invite by May end.


----------



## Marchhouse (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi all. I have submitted my EOI last March 7 (details below). What are my chances of receiving an invitation this May? Cheers!


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

ark_aus said:


> You will get the invite but have to wait because there are a lot of 70 pointers.
> 
> PCC is valid for one year and hence its up-to the individual but i will wait to see the invite before anything .


How much time it takes to get visa after getting the invite means submitting all the docs and everything?


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> How much time it takes to get visa after getting the invite means submitting all the docs and everything?


Getting Visa after invite is totally unpredictable as it depends on documents that you submit. If all documents, without any issue, in order you might get direct grant within few days to weeks.

Some got it in less than a week and some got it after a year.


----------



## rajdeep2017 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

this is my first post in this forum. I have applied EOI 189 with 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW with 70 points: 12th May 2017.

Any idea when I can expect an Invite?



---------------------------------------
ANZSCO	: 261313 software engineer
PTE (L:76; R:73 S:77; W:75):9th April 
ACS Applied : 21st apr 2017
ACS Outcome: 10th 2017
EOI 189 65 points: 12th May 2017
EOI 190 NSW 70 points: 12th May 2017


----------



## kashi45 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've also submitted EOI 14/05/2017 with 60 points. My occupation is Motor Mechanic (General 321211). Can I expect an invite this month?


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Below is he description my points, in my signature, waiting for invite.


----------



## angel0lz (May 14, 2017)

ANZSCO : 261313(Software engg) 
Points : Age:30, Edu : 15, Exp :5, IELTS: 10

189: 08/05/17 - 60 Points
190: 08/05/17 - 65 Points

Anybody can estimate how long will I have to wait for an invite based on the trends?


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi,

Registered my EoI on 16th May for SS 190 NSW with 55+5 points under 263111. My points breakup is 
edu 15
exp 15
age 15
eng 10

What are my chances and time-frame? Appreciate the response.


----------



## himanisingla (May 26, 2017)

I read on some other forum that developer programmer and software engineer these types of jobs code may be removed from July 2017... Will ppl with invite will get affected


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himanisingla said:


> I read on some other forum that developer programmer and software engineer these types of jobs code may be removed from July 2017... Will ppl with invite will get affected


Don't bother to listen to rumours 
It's just a matter of a few days 
Any day after 15th June, the list will be out
If you already have an invite it is better to submit the visa application as the chances of stopping the processing of those visas also which have already been lodged is very low even if the job is removed from th list

If you don't have an invite in hand there is no use worrying after listening to rumours
There is nothing you can do even if they are true

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## shyamali (May 22, 2017)

Hi all. I have submitted my EOI last May 3 (details below). What are my chances of receiving an invitation this May? Cheers!

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 233211 (Civil Engineer)
IELTS Outcome: 22 Feb 2017 (L:8.5; R:7; S:6.5; W:6)
EA Outcome : 6 April 2017
Point Breakdown: 60 - (Age-30, EXP-10, Edu-15)
EOI DOE: 3 May 2017


----------



## shyamali (May 22, 2017)

Hi all. I have submitted my EOI last May 3 (details below) for NSW from 190 category. What are my chances of receiving an invitation? How long I have to wait until receiving an invitation? Have anybody there, received an invitation from this category for 55+5 points from NSW. Cheers!

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 233211 (Civil Engineer)
IELTS Outcome: 22 Feb 2017 (L:8.5; R:7; S:6.5; W:6)
EA Outcome : 6 April 2017
Point Breakdown: 60 - (Age-30, EXP-10, Edu-15)
EOI DOE: 3 May 2017


----------



## Gocool (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've submitted my EOI for both 189 & 190 with 65 & 70 points, what are my chances of getting an invite in 2017 Aug?

apart from the restrictions on State, are there any differences (or delay) with the VISA process between 189 & 190 ? I'm asking this because, If I get a 190 invite first can I accept it right-away and proceed further or wait for the 189 invite ? 

Also could anyone let me know the documents required after the invite for lodging ?

Thanks
__________________
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points April 2017
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 & 70 for 190 (NSW) June 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gocool said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI for both 189 & 190 with 65 & 70 points, what are my chances of getting an invite in 2017 Aug?
> 
> ...


There is a strong probability that you will get your invite by Aug 2017

As regards processing of applications it is the quality of documents you submit determines how fast you are granted a visa

Theoretically 190 visas get priority in processing over 189 but I have no idea if this is actually practiced

Sultan Azam has posted a complete exhaustive list of the documents to be submitted for PR .
I have unfortunately not saved the link but I am sure Sultan or some ther member will give you the link

Cheers


----------



## Gocool (May 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is a strong probability that you will get your invite by Aug 2017
> 
> As regards processing of applications it is the quality of documents you submit determines how fast you are granted a visa
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Quick response ... Appreciate it ...

Please let me know the Docs link for PR process, if you come across.

Thanks,
__________________
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Age 30 points
Education 15 points
Experience 10 points 
PTE-A 10 points April 2017
ACS +ve May 2017
EOI Submitted with 65 for 189 & 70 for 190 (NSW) June 2017
Awaiting Invitation


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

*190 Visa*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 visa (NSW) at 65 points (60 + 5) for software engineer.
What are the chances of getting invited ?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Swaranjali


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 190 visa (NSW) at 65 points (60 + 5) for software engineer.
> What are the chances of getting invited ?
> ...


190 invites cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern

But to be honest, the chances are low unless you have a high English score as NSW gives a lot of weightage to English 

You have a better chance in VIC once they open in July as they take a more holistic view of your entire career and then take a decision 

Cheers


----------



## Wenjie182 (Nov 6, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There is a strong probability that you will get your invite by Aug 2017
> 
> As regards processing of applications it is the quality of documents you submit determines how fast you are granted a visa
> 
> ...





What about me? 20 Pte accountant nsw 190 total 65+5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wenjie182 said:


> What about me? 20 Pte accountant nsw 190 total 65+5


As you have a high PTEA score, you have an advantage, but NSW will also take an overall view on the actual requirements of Accountant in the state 

You will have to wait for a preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have IELTS speaking and listening 8, writing 7.5 and reading 7? What are the chances? Or would they be looking for 8 across all bands? 

Regards 
Swaranjali


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have IELTS speaking and listening 8, writing 7.5 and reading 7? What are the chances? Or would they be looking for 8 across all bands?
> 
> ...


If you want a superior score then it has to be 8 across all 4 modules

Cheers


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,

My Englsih scores are as below (IELTS):

Listening - 8
Speaking - 8
REading - 7
Writing - 7.5

Should that help ?

Regards,
Swaranjali


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Englsih scores are as below (IELTS):
> 
> ...


With a bit of luck, very high chances of getting 79+'in all modules in PTEA 

Cheers


----------



## npotlacheruvu (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi 

First time poster here, Just submitted my EOI for 190 (VIC) for Analyst programmer. 

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 20 points (First Attempt)
Experience 0 points
Total 65 Points
190 (VIC) 5 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 June 2017

What are my chances of getting an Invite before September ?


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi 

Mine is a similar case - applied for VIC EoI with the following points breakup - 
Edu: 15
Exp:15
Age:15
Eng:10
Total: 55+5 points

Have heard that Victoria looks at the overall profile rather than just the total points. Any thoughts on my chances?

Thanks!


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

harvy16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine is a similar case - applied for VIC EoI with the following points breakup -
> Edu: 15
> ...


Code: 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

npotlacheruvu said:


> Hi
> 
> First time poster here, Just submitted my EOI for 190 (VIC) for Analyst programmer.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about 190 Vic, but you will get your 189 by Sept I think.


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

Any thoughts, experts?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

harvy16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine is a similar case - applied for VIC EoI with the following points breakup -
> Edu: 15
> ...


 Any thoughts guys?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harvy16 said:


> Any thoughts guys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Whats you anzsco? sorry can't see signature if it is there.


----------



## harvy16 (Jun 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Whats you anzsco? sorry can't see signature if it is there.


263111

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harvy16 said:


> 263111
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think with 55+5 chances are very very slim... based on the data i can see.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I think with 55+5 chances are very very slim... based on the data i can see.


Guys,


Can I apply for state sponsorship for occupations in the Long-term list but not in the short term list? For example, Software Eng in long term list but not in the short term list

Can I apply 190 for Software Eng.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> Can I apply for state sponsorship for occupations in the Long-term list but not in the short term list? For example, Software Eng in long term list but not in the short term list
> ...


You can apply for all the occupations mentioned in the long term list for state sponsorship except those which have a Y in front of them

Those having a Y cannot be sponsored by the states
As software engineering does not have the Y, you can apply for sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newbienz said:


> You can apply for all the occupations mentioned in the long term list for state sponsorship except those which have a Y in front of them
> 
> Those cannot be sponsored by the states
> As software engineering does not have the Y, you can apply for sponsorship
> ...


Bro, thanks, What is the link? where is the "Y" ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Bro, thanks, What is the link? where is the "Y" ?


https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text

See the MLTSSL list

In the 4th clolumn against some occupations, you will find the Y

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

newbienz said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850/Html/Text
> 
> See the MLTSSL list
> 
> ...


Thanks

Cheers


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

sounddonor said:


> Thanks
> 
> Cheers




Hi, I new here. I have tried to submit eoi NSW 190 under 
ANZSCO- 233411
Electronics engineer
Which is without the"Y" in the newlist.

But getting error to proceed eoi submission due to following reason
"Subclass not approved"

Anyone has tried it that can shed some light?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Expatdown said:


> Hi, I new here. I have tried to submit eoi NSW 190 under
> ANZSCO- 233411
> Electronics engineer
> Which is without the"Y" in the newlist.
> ...


What do you mean without the "Y"? 

It seem more like a technical glitch - did you try to-re add in different browser or starting from scratch?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean without the "Y"?
> 
> It seem more like a technical glitch - did you try to-re add in different browser or starting from scratch?


He means that the occupation is in the MLTSSL list and does not have the restrictions imposed by a Y in the 4th column which restricts the states from sponsorship of those occupations 

So technically the occupation can be applied for in 190

It must be a computer glitch as you have pointed out, or the occupation is not sponsored by NSW

cheers


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> He means that the occupation is in the MLTSSL list and does not have the restrictions imposed by a Y in the 4th column which restricts the states from sponsorship of those occupations
> 
> So technically the occupation can be applied for in 190
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly what I mean. I have checked the occupation list sponsored by NSW (2016-2017), which my occupation is not there. Is there any chance that NSW will update the list and hence I can submit my eoi?

Finger cross ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Expatdown said:


> Yes, exactly what I mean. I have checked the occupation list sponsored by NSW (2016-2017), which my occupation is not there. Is there any chance that NSW will update the list and hence I can submit my eoi?
> 
> Finger cross ...


Who can fortell what will happen tomorrow 
Occupation keeping getting added and removed from the list as the situation changes

Keep an eye on the announcements page of NSW for any changes

Cheers


----------



## Expatdown (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Who can fortell what will happen tomorrow
> Occupation keeping getting added and removed from the list as the situation changes
> 
> Keep an eye on the announcements page of NSW for any changes
> ...


Thanks for the info! Yes, totally agree with you on who knows what will happen tomorrow.

At least I have to see if anyone on the same boat with me and I am not missing any step due to technical glitch or something like that.

Cheers


----------



## samworld (Jul 14, 2017)

*Hi*

I submitted my EOI on June 29th for software engineering with 75 points. Any guesses when I should receive an invite.


----------



## dollaragar (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 1st March 2017 under Occupation Code- 261313 for 190 VISA NSW with 60 points ( 25 age + 10 education + 15 exp + 10 PTE) + 5 state sponsorship = 65 points

Any chance of getting invite in near future?

Thanks


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi there... my points are 65 if I lodge my eoi for 233512 under 190 and will get additional 5 points next month for experience. What are the chances how early can I get invitation from NSW..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jassi_singh said:


> Hi there... my points are 65 if I lodge my eoi for 233512 under 190 and will get additional 5 points next month for experience. What are the chances how early can I get invitation from NSW..


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they follow no fixed pattern 

But with 70 points , you stand a reasonable chance of getting an invite

But to predict is foolishness, you just have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I lodged more than 1 EOI.. also can u tell if I can get invitation with 65 points (233512) under 189 class


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jassi_singh said:


> Can I lodged more than 1 EOI.. also can u tell if I can get invitation with 65 points (233512) under 189 class


You can lodge more then 1 EOI also 

There is a good chance to get the invite within a reasonable period under 189

Cheers


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Can Anyone please let me know the chances of getting invitation for 189 & 190 NSW?
EOI effective date - 12/05/2017
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
Partner points - 5
Total = 60 for 189
State 60+5 = 65 for 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Can Anyone please let me know the chances of getting invitation for 189 & 190 NSW?
> EOI effective date - 12/05/2017
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


Please give your Anzsco Code

Cheers


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please give your Anzsco Code
> 
> Cheers


261313 - software engineer


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Can Anyone please let me know the chances of getting invitation for 189 & 190 NSW?
EOI effective date - 12/05/2017
261313 - software engineer
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
Partner points - 5
Total = 60 for 189
State 60+5 = 65 for 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> Can Anyone please let me know the chances of getting invitation for 189 & 190 NSW?
> EOI effective date - 12/05/2017
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


No chance whatsoever under 189

190 cannot be predicted as the state sponsorship don't have a fixed pattern or timeline 

You have applied and now you have to,wait patiently 
But to be frank, with no points for English. Your chances of SS are extremely low

Cheers


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No chance whatsoever under 189
> 
> 190 cannot be predicted as the state sponsorship don't have a fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> ...


I sent a mail to <sk[email protected]>
including following question,
Is the selection based on the overall score of English test or based on the score of each of the four test components (whether the English is Competent, Proficient or Superior)?

The reply I obtained was 
- the overall English test result

My English overall - 7.5 points. 

Do you think I can apply for Victoria as well? and what is the possibility of getting invitation in Victoria? Please advice me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imriz said:


> I sent a mail to <[email protected]>
> including following question,
> Is the selection based on the overall score of English test or based on the score of each of the four test components (whether the English is Competent, Proficient or Superior)?
> 
> ...


I think you stand a better chance in VIC air you have a strong resume

VIC apparently gives a lot of weightage to your skills and experience also

Cheers


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello Experts , 

Need your expert advice on the Invite , 
What are the chances of getting Invite on 60 (189 SubClass) or 65 (190 SubClass) Points.?


Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
IELTS 0 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 60 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW June 26 2017---60 + 5 (SS) = 65 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 July 19 2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## Teamotee (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi experts,

Just joined this forum as I find it extremely informative and responsive. Happy to be here!

I filed my EOI under NSW190 in March 2017 for ANZSCO 221213 and my points breakdown per below:

Age - 30 points
English - 10 points (PTE score: Listening: 76, Reading: 87, Speaking: 72, Writing: 75)
Skilled employment - 5 points
Qualification - 15 points
Total of 60 pts before the 5 pts from SS

What are the chances for me to be nominated based on the current situation?

Hope to hear from any one who is in a similar situation too!

Thanks.
Tim


----------



## waqasAslam (Jul 19, 2017)

I have submitted my EOI for NSW--190 with 55 + 5 = 60 points for Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312 code on May 3 , 2017. Is there any chance for invite before November 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

waqasAslam said:


> I have submitted my EOI for NSW--190 with 55 + 5 = 60 points for Telecommunication Network Engineer 263312 code on May 3 , 2017. Is there any chance for invite before November 2017.


State sponsorship can never be predicted as they don't follow and fixed pattern or timeline 

You have to keep your fingers crossed and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Teamotee said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Just joined this forum as I find it extremely informative and responsive. Happy to be here!
> 
> ...


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

*222311 Financial Investment Adviser*

Hello everyone,

Below is my points breakdown, EOI submitted on 22 July 2017. I believe the stream 2 invitations should take longer time than normal 190. Good luck to all of us :fingerscrossed:

NSW 190 (Stream 2)
222311 Financial Investment Adviser

Age 25
Education 15
Work Experience 15
English 10
SS 5

Total: 70

Cheers,
tomato_tea


----------



## Liveinnsw (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone 

It is my first time poster here, I have submitted my EOI for 190 (NSW) for Cook, 
Code 351411 on 21/06/2017 with the break points as below:

Age: 30 
Level of education: 10
NSW sponsorship: 5
3 Yrs Experience: 10
Aus study over 2 yrs: 5

Total 60 Points

EOI Submiited for 190 on 21 June 2017

Do you have any idea for when I can get the invitation? Could it be before September ?
Many thanks.


----------



## ozck (May 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I had submitted my EOI for ICT system Analyst last year with 60+5 points (2nd Aug 2016).
Recently I had updated my EOI (9th Aug 2017) since I got additional 10 points (PTE-A; all 90) and now I have 75 points.

Any guidance on when I can expect an invite? is there a specific time the invites are sent or any specific criteria that they follow?

Thanks!


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

ozck said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Most likely in the next few rounds, very soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ozck (May 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Liveinnsw (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Is anybody here get the invitation from NSW recently? Please share with us. Thanks all


----------



## richardsibanda84 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi all. I have submitted my EOI 16 August (details below). What are my chances of receiving an invitation this September? Cheers!

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 341111 (Electrician General)
PTE Outcome: 13 July 2017 (L:73; R:80; S:67; W:79)
TRA Outcome : 14 August 2017
Point Breakdown: 65 - (Age-30, PTE-10, Edu-10,Exp-15)
EOI DOE: 16 Aug 2017


----------



## neethakarthan (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello Guys,


----------



## neethakarthan (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have applied EOI with 60 Points in NSW.

What are the chances of receiving an Invite, please suggest ?

Occupation: Software Engineer

State Nomination: 5 
Age: 30
Competent English: 0
Education: 15
Work Exp: 10

As, I am a new member, I would highly appreciate any revert.

thanks


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

Chances are very very slim. Try to improve your score via English test which has the potential to give you 10 / 20 points. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vipul_jal (Aug 24, 2017)

*190 Invitation*

Hello Everyone,

This is my 1st post on this forum. Hope to get good updates and share useful ideas going forward.

Question: I have submitted 2 EOIs with 65 points for both NSW and VIC.

EOI Submitted: 16th August 2017
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst

Any idea by when can I expect the invitation from any of the states? Thanks in advance.ray:


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

*261313 - 189/190 - 65/70 points*

Hi Guys, I am new in the forum and need your help in determining chances of getting invitation under 190 from NSW eoi filed on 1st June with 70 points.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Hi Guys, I am new in the forum and need your help in determining chances of getting invitation under 190 from NSW eoi filed on 1st June with 70 points.
> 
> Please suggest.


NSW has still not started issuing invites 

You have to wait patiently 

Anyways you have some chance of getting invited under 189 also with some delay

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> NSW has still not started issuing invites
> 
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> ...


Thank you mate. Any idea about Victoria? I also logged a separate eoi for Victoria under 190 on July 1st.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austaspirant said:


> Thank you mate. Any idea about Victoria? I also logged a separate eoi for Victoria under 190 on July 1st.


Victoria has started inviting but whether you will be invited cannot be predicted 

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## austaspirant (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Victoria has started inviting but whether you will be invited cannot be predicted
> 
> You will have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


Thank you bro, however, I am a bit nervous, don't know what will happen?


----------



## Roshan007 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted my EOI for Software Engineer 261313 on 11th August 2017 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190 NSW and Victoria, following is points breakdown
Age: 30
English PTE : S: 87, L: 82, W: 80, R: 74 :: 10
Experience: 5 
Education: 15
Total: 60 
SS : 60 + 5 : 65
May I now based on present scenario, how long it might take to receive an invite ?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Roshan007 said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my EOI for Software Engineer 261313 on 11th August 2017 with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190 NSW and Victoria, following is points breakdown
> Age: 30
> English PTE : S: 87, L: 82, W: 80, R: 74 :: 10
> ...


Bleak chances in 189.

Try giving PTE again and scoring 79+ in all modules for early invite


----------



## Roshan007 (Aug 28, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Roshan007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleak chances in 189.
> ...


----------



## darshan27 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) in March 2017 for NSW state. However, I have not yet received the invitation. The occupation is book or script Editor and it has been assessed by VETASSESS and I claim 70 points. Could anyone help me figure out why the invitation is delayed? Is there any way to contact Skill Select and know the status?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

darshan27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) in March 2017 for NSW state. However, I have not yet received the invitation. The occupation is book or script Editor and it has been assessed by VETASSESS and I claim 70 points. Could anyone help me figure out why the invitation is delayed? Is there any way to contact Skill Select and know the status?


NSW does not have any system by which you can approach them for sponsorship 
As the states do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline, it is impossible to guess why you have not been invited except that maybe the state feels that it does not need your skills

You have to file the EOI and wait patiently for the invite
There is nothing else you can do other then trying other states also for the same
I am presuming that the Anzsco code is only under STSOL

Cheers


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

*70 points*

Any 190 visa - 70 pointers got invite in Aug rounds? What is the latest DOE who got invite?

EOI 190 - 70 points
DOE - 26 May 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> Any 190 visa - 70 pointers got invite in Aug rounds? What is the latest DOE who got invite?
> 
> EOI 190 - 70 points
> DOE - 26 May 2017


There are no rounds in 190

Rounds are only for those who apply under 189

Under 190 you submit an EOI in Skillselect or directly to the state as your case maybe 
And wait patiently for invite

Most states do not have any fixed timeline for th same

Cheers


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There are no rounds in 190
> 
> Rounds are only for those who apply under 189
> 
> ...


Oops..apologies my mistake shouldn't have mentioned "rounds".

Any 70 pointers for 190 NSW got invite? what is the latest DOE?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> Oops..apologies my mistake shouldn't have mentioned "rounds".
> 
> Any 70 pointers for 190 NSW got invite? what is the latest DOE?


Again you are missing the point

States do not have to invite on first come first served basis.

So there is no DOE in state sponsorship 
They can invite someone who has lodged an application today ignoring someone who is waiting for months and years maybe even with higher points

I don't think even the list of occupations they are sponsoring for this FY is finalised by NSW .
I think they will start sponsoring only after that list is published 

Cheers


----------



## Nowrin (Aug 30, 2017)

*Need help*

Hi
I have updated my EOI in end of July with 70 points in accounting. But unfortunately this December I am going to loose 5 point. Is there any chance to get an invitation by November? Or is there any chance to request for an expedition for the invitation.
Thank you in advance


----------



## sb92 (Apr 18, 2017)

You just said yesterday the waiting period is around 10 months <*SNIP*> yet you are talking about 189. 189 and 190 is completely different visa with different waiting times. Stop writing response to people's posts without knowing anything about the processing times. If you have 70 points (which you claimed in one of your posts) you would've had PR by now. You're results are not even genuine. How do i know? I have friends who have 65 & 70 points with 189 who got PR in "2 months" last June and July. <*SNIP*> *See Rules 1 and 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*



newbienz said:


> State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they follow no fixed pattern
> 
> But with 70 points , you stand a reasonable chance of getting an invite
> 
> ...


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

i was deported from aus and now want to apply 489.. can someone please confirm iof my past will effect my application of 489 visa. thank you


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

uppal said:


> i was deported from aus and now want to apply 489.. can someone please confirm iof my past will effect my application of 489 visa. thank you


What was the reason for deport? Was it serious?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

uppal said:


> i was deported from aus and now want to apply 489.. can someone please confirm iof my past will effect my application of 489 visa. thank you


Deportation is considered serious issue, whatever the reason may be breach of visa conditions or over stay or anything else.

State that in Visa application and F-80 honestly, I can't predict or say anything about outcome which depends on how well you can convince your CO with documentary evidence.

You alone can justify why your application should be considered and whatever circumstances you faced during that period.

My reply is not to soothe you but the fact.

Good luck


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> What was the reason for deport? Was it serious?


Not serious, i just overstayed my student visa and voluntarily went to immigration that i want to leave Australia and they gave me one week bridging visa E to depart on my own. kindly reply if its ok as the 3 years ban ended already. 

thanks


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Deportation is considered serious issue, whatever the reason may be breach of visa conditions or over stay or anything else.
> 
> State that in Visa application and F-80 honestly, I can't predict or say anything about outcome which depends on how well you can convince your CO with documentary evidence.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your time and reply.. i overstayed my student visa and voluntarily went to immigration office and said that i want to leave and they gave me bridging visa E to depart australia on my own peacefully with no hassle. I also heard that since 489 visa fall in skilled migration so that it can be even lodged during ban....kindly confirm please..
Thank you


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

uppal said:


> Not serious, i just overstayed my student visa and voluntarily went to immigration that i want to leave Australia and they gave me one week bridging visa E to depart on my own. kindly reply if its ok as the 3 years ban ended already.
> 
> thanks


State everything in clear words. Its all up to the authorities to decide as per their due process.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

uppal said:


> Thank you so much for your time and reply.. i overstayed my student visa and voluntarily went to immigration office and said that i want to leave and they gave me bridging visa E to depart australia on my own peacefully with no hassle. I also heard that since 489 visa fall in skilled migration so that it can be even lodged during ban....kindly confirm please..
> Thank you


Since you approached Immigration and got BV E which made you legal.
In this case, you are fine AFAIK.

State total story clearly in F-80.

Good luck


----------



## uppal (Mar 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Since you approached Immigration and got BV E which made you legal.
> In this case, you are fine AFAIK.
> 
> State total story clearly in F-80.
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply and i will fill form 80 honestly


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi mission0z and ark_aus,

Have you guys applied for both NSW and VIC. Is it wise to apply multiple EOIs for each state.
I heard that if VIC know that we apply to other state, they will reject our case. Is there any possibility to view NSW EOI by VIC?

ark_aus - Could you please let me know the reason for rejection from VIC?

I have already applied for NSW last week. Can I apply for VIC now?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi mission0z and ark_aus,

Have you guys applied for both NSW and VIC. Is it wise to apply multiple EOIs for each state.
I heard that if VIC know that we apply to other state, they will reject our case. Is there any possibility to view NSW EOI by VIC?

ark_aus - Could you please let me know the reason for rejection from VIC?

I have already applied for NSW last week. Can I apply for VIC now?


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

*Chartered Accountant*

Hi,

Myself Vishal Mehta, a Chartered Accountant having 16 years of post qualification experience. I filed my EOI under NSW SS and updated it on 26th Jul'17. Have 65 +5 SS points. 

Cleared my PTE with overall score of 90 points. 

Waiting for the invite. Can anybody tell me about the status.

Best regards,
Vishal


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

neethakarthan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI with 60 Points in NSW.
> 
> ...


What is your anzsco code as there are more than one codes for Software Engineers. 
Whereas, you are scoring 60 points with state sponsorship, i am afraid your profile would be at the end of the queue since lots of higher points candidate would be getting invitation. I keep my finger cross for you. I would advise you to sit of the ielts/pte again to raise your english competency points.

All the best.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys, today I received a birthday and diwali gift form DIBP as a invitation to apply for 190 visa with 60 points.
My time line and points as following:
AGE 30 on 18th oct 2017 was 25 on EOI
Edu: 10
Aus edu: 5
English: 0
Partner: 5
Work Exp: 5

EOI DOE: 16/09/17
489 invite: 19/09/17
190 invite:20/10/17

I received 489 FS invite on 65 points

Now, my current 485 graduate visa is expiring on 6/11/17

Can you please advise me what should i do next
As i want to be on a bridging visa once my current visa expires. and i want to apply for 190

what paper work is involved.

Thank you.


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

dechahar said:


> Hey guys, today I received a birthday and diwali gift form DIBP as a invitation to apply for 190 visa with 60 points.
> My time line and points as following:
> AGE 30 on 18th oct 2017 was 25 on EOI
> Edu: 10
> ...


Hi Congrats... which occupation class are you in.


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Anybody any idea on chance for 190 invite with 60 point general electrician 341111.
In January 2018 it will increase to 65points.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> Hi Congrats... which occupation class are you in.


Motor Mechanic 3212


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

*any1 with 190-70 points nsw sponsorship invite receieved?*

Hi, Did you recieve invite yet?
am in same boat as you


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

spirecode said:


> Hi, Did you recieve invite yet?
> am in same boat as you


Whats ur occ. code and doe?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 70 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW /VIC (22-Nov-2017) ---70 + 5 (SS) = 75 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 (22-Nov-2017)
Awaiting ITA 

What are the chances of getting Invite on 70 (189 SubClass) or 75 (190 SubClass) Points.?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neethujaiboy21 (Jan 10, 2017)

*190-261314- EOI lodged*

I have submitted my EOI on Oct 10 2017.
Waiting for the invitation.

Points break down:
English=10
Age=30
Experience-5
Education-15
State nomination-5 

Total-65 points

I am still waiting for the invitation.Hopefully I will get it soon:israel:

Anyone receive 190 invitation recently for 261314?


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I recently updated my EOI (initial with 60 points on 18th July 2017) with my PTE score of 20 on 4th Jan 2018.

When can I expect an invite from NSW for 190?

__________________
261313 (Software Engg) Age - 25/Edu - 15 /Ex- 10/PTE-20
Total - 70+5 (with SS)
EOI 189: 04/01/2018
EOI NSW :04/01/2018
Invite: Not Yet


----------



## Mistatanroop (Jan 16, 2018)

Did ur visa got approved.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> Whats ur occ. code and doe?


261313/65 points 189, nsw 65+5, doe is nov 21st 2017
onshore but no luck yet


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, I am 222311 with 65+5 points awaiting NSW invite since Aug 17. Do I have any chance? Are there any other routes for me to get a visa?


----------



## jandeep.singh (Jan 22, 2018)

*NSW EOI filed*

Hi everyone,

Just joined the forum and thought I would also toss my hat in the ring. I have submitted my EOI to NSW on 19/01/18 with the below point breakup - 

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
State Nomination: 5
Work ex in nominated occupation: 5
Total (included SS): 75

My nominated occupation is ICT BD Manager (225212). Has anyone else gotten a 190 on this occupation lately over here? 

Also, I'm planning to apply to VIC as well. So would love if someone could share some ideas on the kind of timelines I can expect as NSW is my first priority.

Cheers and good luck to everyone.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

*26131 -70+5(ss)*

Hi All

I have submitted my EOI for NSW on DEC 15th 2017. 

Anyone recently invited for NSW for the job code software engineer - 261313??


EXP - 15
Age - 25
PTE - 10
Edu - 15
Spouse - 5
SS - 5

Total 75 points


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello,

I have submitted EOI with 70 points for both 189 and 190 visa . Received a invitation to apply for NSW so getting extra 5 points.

total points : 70 + 5 with SS.
ANZSCO Code :261313 (Software Engineer) 

How long does it take after that? 

feedback is highly appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,
Priti


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

*hi*



priti.tiwari said:


> Hello,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> I have submitted EOI with 70 points for both 189 and 190 visa . Received a invitation to apply for NSW so getting extra 5 points.
> ...


Hi Could you please let me know your point break down?? I have not received the invite. 

Please find the my below my points break down.

I have 75 - 70+5 (SS) for software engneer
Age - 25
Edu - 15
EXP - 15
PTE - 10
spouse - 5
State - 5


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Hi Could you please let me know your point break down?? I have not received the invite.
> 
> Please find the my below my points break down.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

I am sorry if my question was misleading i have not recieved ITA yet.
I submitted EOI i received a email from stating "We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email" 

I was told to lodge an application for NSW nomination.

I lodged application today after that how much time does it take to complete all the process.

Below is the point:
Age: 25
PTE: 20
Exp: 10
Education: 15
total : 70 without ss
5 for SS
so 75 points


Could you advice .

Best Regards,
Priti


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

priti.tiwari said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am sorry if my question was misleading i have not recieved ITA yet.
> I submitted EOI i received a email from stating "We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email"
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.

What was Date of effect? job code and what is the date you have received saying that "we are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email"


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

My DOE is 01st May 2017 with 65 points under 261313 job code... I am loosing hopes now...


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Guys need urgent help. I have an NSW invite and I am filling the application currently. I don't have a surname and that field is mandatory. What to do? Thanks.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

You didn't even have it mentioned it in your passport?
If not just mention your father name as surname exactly as in the passport.


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, which is the closest occupation in demand for a Finance professional. I have applied for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser NSW 190 but it is not on NSWs occupation list. So worried about getting an invite. Submitted EOI on 24th Aug 17 with 65+5. Please guide.


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> What was Date of effect? job code and what is the date you have received saying that "we are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email"


Hi, 

The job code is :
261313(Software Engineer)
Received ITA on 27/2.

Thanks


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Timelines in my signature


----------



## Kiloje (Jul 8, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea when nsw will open again for the new 2018/2019 year


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kiloje said:


> Does anyone have an idea when nsw will open again for the new 2018/2019 year


August or September. Last year they started inviting people in October.


----------



## Kiloje (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you for the info, can i register in skill select and wait for the opening? Also what are my chances as i will have 75 point if 5 points is added , ict business analyst and i have pte score of R86/ L89/S90/ W90


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kiloje said:


> Thank you for the info, can i register in skill select and wait for the opening? Also what are my chances as i will have 75 point if 5 points is added , ict business analyst and i have pte score of R86/ L89/S90/ W90


Its always preferable to submit your EOI asap. Things can change, no one knows. Jump inn into the pool!


----------



## Kiloje (Jul 8, 2018)

Wao, i will do that today.


----------

